# The Photo Thread: Post Your Best 1



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

Look through your shots and pick the one you think is the best and post here. Please limit to just one photo.

Thanks all and enjoy your visit.

Here is one of my personal favorites taken of an unknown rider at Mt. St. Helens a few years back.
db


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

This one just got me Best of Show last night at the San Diego Mountain Bike Asociation 2010 photo contest but I have others that I think are better


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess this my favourite amongst many favourites. I took this photo before bikes were banned from many tracks in the High Country, back in the good old days before this wilderness was a gazetted wilderness. I've not ever been able to figure out why in Australia a wilderness isn't a wilderness until it is gazetted, and then it is called a *new wilderness. * I much prefer riding in an old wilderness.

High on the Great Dividing Range, in the Australian Alps.










Warren.


----------



## bad_andy (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hard to pick only one...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Porc Rim Panorama in Moab. I have a 45" x 24" print hanging up on my wall.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Heading up to the Mt. Charleston area in Las Vegas :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Follow the MTG's (MounTain Goats):


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Berkley, nice eye. I love how it captures a very large part of what is the lands of Utah.

There are quite a few REALLY nice pictures there.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Best is hard to define.

I'm going to post this one.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Best is hard to define.
> 
> I'm going to post this one.


That looks steep in the picture....I can only imagine what it looks like approaching that in person:eekster:


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Indeed it's hard to pick just one...*

but this is an assignment. Post em people.
db


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

some really nice pics! let's see if we can keep it to one pic... 

maybe not my best or my favorite, but the one i'm posting.

alberta, bow valley.


----------



## Aaron_M (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^ Where is that? Nice pic!


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Just one?*

Desert.....High Desert......Just High.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*WoW*

Cool shot and what an amazing point of view from the rider's perspective. What a view !


shelbster15 said:


> Hard to pick only one...


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

i don't have very many of pictures out riding, but here was one of Boise in August I like.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Will post my one and only from mtn biking... this was a few weeks back at the entrance to a trail that is about 2 miles from my house..


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Nice Pixels*

These last two shots are real nice. Thanks for posting.
db



gregnash said:


> Will post my one and only from mtn biking... this was a few weeks back at the entrance to a trail that is about 2 miles from my house..


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

My best picture I haven't taken yet. 

mountain









bike


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Pooh Bear.....Wow, awesome shots:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Fun trail with some tech


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pooh Bear - Thanks for the new desktop!!!!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I looked through a bunch of my photos, but no individual photo strikes me as particularly impressive.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

1. 20 year old bike
2. 60 year old bike


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

That's all I got now.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! First one was taken while "walking" up the Mont Blanc in the Alps. Second one just on a wet day in the woods.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Snowshoe, WV


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Among my photos there's just a few I actually like... OK: this one:


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Like others have said, hard to pick one. I've always liked this one though.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Caution: gruesome road bike content.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Dang Nice!*

Thanks for playin, Awesome shot!
db


whodaphuck said:


> Like others have said, hard to pick one. I've always liked this one though.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*2005*

31 July
Oahu
Kualoa Ranch


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

These are the ones from a Moab/Fruita trip last month that I have printed and framed on my wall


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

Killer photos, wish I was there then...
db


Stupendous Man said:


> These are the ones from a Moab/Fruita trip last month that I have printed and framed on my wall


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

JSumner13 said:


> That looks steep in the picture....I can only imagine what it looks like approaching that in person:eekster:


If that is the same ravine I think it is....you are correct. It was far too steep for me! Some pics from another angle:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

this is mountain bike


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

as noted, "best" is so subjective... one of my favorites though:

Wheelie over I-40 in Albuquerque...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*The ranch I grew up on.*

This picture is about 10 years old.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sedona Hangover*



shelbster15 said:


> Hard to pick only one...


Agreed. But your's is pretty cool because of the background (West Temple in Zion) and because I know the fun that's about to happen on this trail (Grafton Mesa?). Nice work Shelbster. I need to get back to St. George/Hurricane.

Not best... but recent favorite. I like this one, again, not so much because of the photo quality but because it reminds me of a tough techy move, on a great ride, on a really cool trail, in stunning surroundings, with some really nice peeps. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Some fantastic shots people!!

My 'Best', a self portrait at dawn.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

jhazard said:


> Wheelie over I-40 in Albuquerque...


great photo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

My favourite bike related photo this year. It's from Les2Alpes, we met an instructor with couple of kids, learning the basics. It was great, seeing little ones jumping and having fun :thumbsup: .


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Somewhere in Sinaloa, Mx


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure I have a "best" as I rarely shoot cycling stuff these days, but here's a favorite from the past year.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

KRob said:


> Agreed. But this one's pretty cool because of the background (West Temple in Zion) and because I know the fun that's about to happen on this trail (Grafton Mesa?). Nice work Shelbster. I need to get back to St. George/Hurricane.
> 
> Not best... but recent favorite. I like this one, again, not so much because of the photo quality but because it reminds me of a tough techy move, on a great ride, on a really cool trail, in stunning surroundings, with some really nice peeps. That's what it's all about.


That is a great photo!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My favorite of the year.


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Hard to pick just one. The best on is yet to be taken. I quess this is one of my favorites:










If you wan't to see more of my shots, click here:

CLICK!

Enjoy.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Wow, some excellent photos posted here folks. 

Since the OP stipulated only one, I'll pick this one. Doesn't look so great in such a small format, oh well...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> That is a great photo!


Thanks. I really like this one you posted too. That looks like my kind of trail. Where is it? Looks like SoCal?


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not nearly as good as most posted in this thread, and I almost always ride alone, so the shots that I do have are mostly my own bike pics. Something about this one I just really like.


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

*Like picking a favorite child...*

White Clouds, Stanley, Idaho. (This was taken minutes before a punishing late August thunderstorm).


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's my favorite from this year...not a riding shot, but captures my two favorite things in life:


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

I have lots of favorites, but this is one from a local short track race last weekend.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

My fave: 2009 World Championships, Mt Stromlo, Canberra, Australia. Mick Hannah scrubbing a little speed at the step up just after the triple triple near the bottom of the track. He would've been doing between 60 - 70km/h.

Who needs brakes when you're aiming for the rainbow jersey ... unfortuntely he only came second behind Peaty.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a really nice picture I like how the bike and rider, and wheels are frozen and the spokes and background are blury.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> Fun trail with some tech


Is that near Rocky Peak?


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

This one really captured the essence of the ride


----------



## sommerfliesby (Nov 3, 2008)

These are a bit more seasonal...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Stevob said:


> This one really captured the essence of the ride


have a shot very similar to yours and i almost used it as my favorite shot....


----------



## Febo (Apr 8, 2010)

A seaside trail 10 minutes from my place


From MTB


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Over The Mountain*

Best? No. Favorite? Yes.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

*tightening a crankarm the old fashioned way*

Poision Spider Mesa, Moab. 1992.


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

A little high mtn. desert XC.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Stevob said:


> This one really captured the essence of the ride


An amazing shot


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*thanks everyone*

the full set from that day...


----------



## Wankel7 (Jan 5, 2006)

New Denver BC


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

notaknob said:


> Best? No. Favorite? Yes.


That's gunna hurt


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> My fave: 2009 World Championships, Mt Stromlo, Canberra, Australia. Mick Hannah scrubbing a little speed at the step up just after the triple triple near the bottom of the track. He would've been doing between 60 - 70km/h.
> 
> Who needs brakes when you're aiming for the rainbow jersey ... unfortuntely he only came second behind Peaty.


Brilliant shot N_P:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I like yours all the more considering - like many of your shots - it's a self timer job. Have to get back out to the new stuff. Last visit was raining and damp and not much fun.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

one of my favorites from our recent hut trip


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Thanks Steve. I like yours all the more considering - like many of your shots - it's a self timer job. Have to get back out to the new stuff. Last visit was raining and damp and not much fun.


I was holding the camera for those particular shots. The rider is Shaun H.

Heading out to the new stuff right now actually. Freaking fantabulous day for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Desert solitude


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Let's just make it a sticky......*

Very cool shot Iceman, me likes.
db


Iceman69 said:


> Desert solitude


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

One of my favourites, taken on a night ride...

From The Barrens: Day becomes Night


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Moraine State Park in PA. From a ride this summer


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> Desert solitude


...and only 15 minutes from 2 million people. I'm always impressed with how "out there" you can feel within a short drive of the Strip. LOL.

Cowboy Trails......Great fun. Cool pic.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I never could follow the rules. Besides, out of close to 1000 images from our trip to AK this summer, I think picking two is a pretty good feat  

North facing shoulder on Denali, and a seriously braided river....


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

*leaf*

late October at Ponca State Park , Nebraska


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

@ boot... nicely done


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

most recent









one of my favorites but cannot find original









had this as a desktop,but it is not photo but a damn good one


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

My favorite from this summer. Old P&S occasionally captures what I wanted


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

KRob said:


> ...and only 15 minutes from 2 million people. I'm always impressed with how "out there" you can feel within a short drive of the Strip. LOL.
> 
> Cowboy Trails......Great fun. Cool pic.


No doubt K-Rob this is my get away from Sin City! next time you are in town lets RIDE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

*on top of Searle Pass from my 5 day CT trip this August*

Taken with my cell phone


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

One of my favorite. could be better composed by pointing down to the left more...

Moab, Portal Trail








Original sized photo just for you DB. =)
http://www.passion4outdoors.com/Vacation/Moab-2008/4730281_KC9dz#300267320_DEW49-O-LB


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*One of my favs so far in this thread.......*

What an epic picture. It would be my new desktop background but I just put one up of my Lousiana Catahoula Leopard/Pit Bul Mix with her favorite ball in her mouth. But maybe it will be tomorrow.....



Prexus2005 said:


> One of my favorite. could be better composed by pointing down to the left more...
> 
> View attachment 580504


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Not my best, but one of my favorites. It's special to me because it's a self timer shot on a section of trail I helped build. And that trail (Rock Lake) was just named an IMBA Epic.

I took a few pictures that day and sent them to the CAMBA (Chequamegon Area Mountain Bike Association) website, and they've used several in their trails guides and website design. 
https://www.cambatrails.org/ (That's my photo of the leaves on the bridge)

Then to top things off, I went to order a new CAMBA jersey and discovered they used this photo on the front of their new jersey. Way Kool!
https://www.cambatrails.org/cambacatalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=42


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

I guess this is my latest favorite...taken last night on a night ride, just after sunset.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Snapped this at a local race. Friends suggested I submit it to Dirt Rag. DR is apparently gonna use it on the T.O.C. in the next issue :thumbsup:


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks DB, I posted a link if you wanted the full sized version. I was looking at your original shot, THAT is Epic! Point me to the full sized photo?

Empty Beer, I'm stealing your sweet shot for my desktop for a while. =)


Phil.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Thanks.....*

I wish I had the full size but it seems this is all I have left after a computer crash a few years ago. I will shoot it to you if I come across it.

And to Empty Beer.... Your shot is amazing, simply grand. I am certain that any bike mag would buy it from you. DirtRag has paid me in the past but your shot blows anything that I have been paid for. It is now on my netbook as my background image. Thanks.

Geez, I love this thread. Each new day I am just more and more impressed with the submissions. Keep em coming you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

db



Prexus2005 said:


> Thanks DB, I posted a link if you wanted the full sized version. I was looking at your original shot, THAT is Epic! Point me to the full sized photo?
> 
> Empty Beer, I'm stealing your sweet shot for my desktop for a while. =)
> 
> Phil.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Aletschgletscher glacier*

Many favourites and hard to pick just one


Aletschgletscher glacier

same location more pics Aletschgletscher

Tour Aletschgletscher



cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Gorgeous pics everyone.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Post locations with your pic!!!
So many great shots.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

m10b said:


> Many favourites and hard to pick just one
> 
> 
> Aletschgletscher glacier
> ...


What are the two dark strips in the glacier?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What are the two dark strips in the glacier?


Those are Medial Moraines.


----------



## Phat Tyred (Feb 25, 2005)

Big Creek Trail, Pisgah, NC


----------



## MTB ABQ (Apr 25, 2007)

*monarch crest*

from this past season~


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Stripes said:


> My current favorite picture, for a few reasons:
> 1) I'm riding in a good position after a back injury this summer
> 2) I'm flying
> 3) My husband took it, who tends to be really good with taking pictures. My pictures never come out this good.
> ...


Well now:
1) Your riding position may have caused your back injury.
2) Your wheels are firmly planted on the ground
and
3) well, Im just not going to go there.

Nice picture though! Nice bike to! Is that a Cane Creek shock I see? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Stripes said:


> Thanks, I love the shot. Yep, it's a CCDB
> 
> 1. No, it didn't. Sitting constantly in a bad position in front of a computer did that. That's a proper riding position according to Lee McCormack (leelikesbikes.com) and Gene Hamilton (betterride.net), not sitting on the saddle riding it like a cruiser. As long as my abs are conditioned right, I can ride like that downhill. I can't be in that position forever though.
> 2. Flying, as in going fast.. not being airborne  I corrected the text.
> 3. That's ok


Im just messin' with you. I know what you mean about sitting at a computer. It kills my neck and my hips. I'm gealous about the CCDB, that's one sweet shock. It's better then any other shock even when it's not set up right.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I would be a little worried about the stem hitting me in the mouth. A CCDB fork would be perfect!


----------



## steven.c (Aug 6, 2009)

Utah trip '06


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

my best from an iPhone


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Bit of a cheat as this got used in my trip blog - but a beautiful shot on Blue Dot, taken by my friend JP


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

KRob said:


> Thanks. I really like this one you posted too. That looks like my kind of trail. Where is it? Looks like SoCal?


Yeah I miss that one alot, its the beginning of the descent at Suicide trail in Agoura hills Socal.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Iceman69 said:


> Yeah I miss that one alot, its the beginning of the descent at Suicide trail in Agoura hills Socal.


So do you live in Vegas now? I'll be down between Christmas and New Years. Let's hook up.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe not my best, but I like it, it came out better than most of my pics, and its different than most of the shots here. Sandy Neck on Cape Cod.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

KRob said:


> So do you live in Vegas now? I'll be down between Christmas and New Years. Let's hook up.


Yeah, I am in the Summerlin area of town, shoot me a PM and I will try to meet up! Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Not the best, but a recent one (Windham WC Citizen's DH Race)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

icecreamjay said:


> Maybe not my best, but I like it, it came out better than most of my pics, and its different than most of the shots here. Sandy Neck on Cape Cod.


Very cool bike and picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Told the wife to get ready for an action shot of me riding this at the BadLands SD. Didnt really ride it, but freaked out a bunch of people who were standing on the lookout platform.


----------



## garbanzoo (Nov 24, 2010)

Hallo. First of all, sorry for my english.....i don't speak well.....I write from Italy and this is my first post.
I attached this picture. Is not my, shot it my friend Andrea, he now work in Chile.
Is not action or landscape picture....but for me it means the really sense of freeride......friendship, fun, nature......every time I look at the photo, I think what they are saying about the riding......and the hot shower and the cold beer....


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

byknphil said:


> Told the wife to get ready for an action shot of me riding this at the BadLands SD. Didnt really ride it, but freaked out a bunch of people who were standing on the lookout platform.


Sick pic, I want to ride that.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

garbanzoo said:


> Hallo. First of all, sorry for my english.....i don't speak well.....I write from Italy and this is my first post.
> I attached this picture. Is not my, shot it my friend Andrea, he now work in Chile.
> Is not action or landscape picture....but for me it means the really sense of freeride......friendship, fun, nature......every time I look at the photo, I think what they are saying about the riding......and the hot shower and the cold beer....


Right on, man:thumbsup: Good stuff.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Best? Nah.










Over-exposed sky, too dark on the rider, but has always been a favorite of mine. Don't even recall the riders name, but he was having a kick ass time.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

In my backyard:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Near 13,000 ft in Colorado.....








</a>

The video:


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Rock over!!!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Phat Tyred said:


> Big Creek Trail, Pisgah, NC


That's a nice pic. I've been in similar situations a few times. I've been about 50/50 falling in or getting across dry!


----------



## james-hewitt (Aug 6, 2010)

jhazard said:


> as noted, "best" is so subjective... one of my favorites though:
> 
> Wheelie over I-40 in Albuquerque...


I'm giving this one the "coolest" one so far. A lot of the others aren't exciting or even, to be honest, nice. This has some creativity to it and a cool perspective. Nice shot


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

From one of those mornings you are glad you got up early.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Tax-man... any interest in throwing up a link for the full size image. Would love to put that up as my background on my work computer... 1280x1024 preferably!!

KERKOVEJ - Any chance that is Devils Causeway in CO? Looks familiar just dont know where though..


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

scrublover said:


> Don't even recall the riders name, but he was having a kick ass time.


No doubt, I would too. That looks like a load of fun there!


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

This one is my new favorite:


----------



## Wankel7 (Jan 5, 2006)

What size is that tire?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I just like this photograph. My friend on his brand new Ventana El Ciclon, we had just built it up. Cool drizzly day, but a happy boy on his new bike!


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pemberton Trail, McDowell Mountains, AZ*

The second is one I love, I'm on the right and it was taken by Sativa. The first is at the top of Coachwhip, an off shoot of the same trail, with a more realistic view of our surroundings.


----------



## james-hewitt (Aug 6, 2010)

nixgame22 said:


>


Thanks for the new back ground. That is one killer picture


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Best photo? probably not, but as I sit here reviewing financials (they're bad) it's a great reminder of our hut trip this summer...


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

Cool pic!. Some HDR applied in the post processing???
db


El Salt said:


> I just like this photograph. My friend on his brand new Ventana El Ciclon, we had just built it up. Cool drizzly day, but a happy boy on his new bike!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

dlbennett said:


> Cool pic!. Some HDR applied in the post processing???
> db


Yep, some Nik Software HDR Pro (single image) fun!  Oh, and a 10mm lens and off camera flash!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Wankel7 said:


> What size is that tire?


26x3.7:thumbsup:


----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Brad_Trent (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hmmmmm......*

...I'ma gonna take a trip in the WayBack Machine for this one...Ned Overend, back when most of you were still sucking on your Momma's titties.....










Full-Tilt Boogie Extra Large Size Version HERE!!!

BeeT's


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*From last Spring*

From last Spring.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I posted this shot a couple weeks ago in this thread... and it just showed up in the current issue of Dirt Rag  
A two page spread!










Taken with this little thing (I'm no professional):


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> I posted this shot a couple weeks ago in this thread... and it just showed up in the current issue of Dirt Rag
> A two page spread!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's the camera I have! it takes great pictures. Did they use that picture with your permission?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Did they use that picture with your permission?


Yes they did. I submitted it to their "Rider's Eye" (pics sent in by riders), and they got back to me saying they wanted to use it for the TOC... and would I accept $250? 

And it's a great camera for riding... slips in and out of my cycling shorts pocket very quickly and I don't even know it's there when I'm pedaling.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> Yes they did. I submitted it to their "Rider's Eye" (pics sent in by riders), and they got back to me saying they wanted to use it for the TOC... and would I accept $250?


Right on! Don't tell the pro photographers!


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, Empty Beer, they got good taste. That is an AWESOME photo. Along with you, the guys that posted the black and whites of the rider going up the hill, and the one of the early morning with the sun's rays falling on the bike, are in the wrong line of work. I know I didn't phrase that well, but I tip my hat to you for some incredible imagery.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Empty_Beer said:


> Yes they did. I submitted it to their "Rider's Eye" (pics sent in by riders), and they got back to me saying they wanted to use it for the TOC... and would I accept $250?
> 
> And it's a great camera for riding... slips in and out of my cycling shorts pocket very quickly and I don't even know it's there when I'm pedaling.


Did you give up your copyrights on that picture or are you still allowed to use it?


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome Empty Beer!! and ya got paid to boot...NOICE!!

I was contacted by a dude from the Sand Flats Rec area in Moab, they want to use one of my pics on a new trail head kiosk they are building somewhere on the whole enchilada. I was out there for the first time ever a couple months ago, and soon I will have a permanent stake out there :thumbsup:
I dont get paid for it, but I dont mind...


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Home on the Ranch:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This little champ never gets tired...


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Did you give up your copyrights on that picture or are you still allowed to use it?


I didn't give up rights, as far as I know. Dirt Rag seems pretty chill and generous about things.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> This little champ never gets tired...


Tell us about the dog sneakers. Those are cool!


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

Empty_Beer said:


> Snapped this at a local race. Friends suggested I submit it to Dirt Rag. DR is apparently gonna use it on the T.O.C. in the next issue :thumbsup:


That's absolutely gorgeous....if it wasn't running in DR I'd suggest submitting to good ol' Bike.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Tell us about the dog sneakers. Those are cool!


She wears those booties out, lots of miles on them. I think there's a hole or two in the socks too.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Mtn-Rider said:


> She wears those booties out, lots of miles on them. I think there's a hole or two in the socks too.


Not necessarily my best picture ever, but it sure captures the feel of the trail:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Camping in Gooseberry. Yes, the riding was wonderful as well.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Camping in Gooseberry. Yes, the riding was wonderful as well.


Yes that's awesome!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> Not necessarily my best picture ever, but it sure captures the feel of the trail:thumbsup:


It makes me dizzy, and I haven't had any beer.............yet!


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Kingdom Trails VT - October 2009


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

South Park, Pennsyltuckey...:thumbsup:


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*my fav*

N. Michigan


----------

